# Third one this week



## Rasper (Sep 6, 2012)

At coe lake this is the third decent size bass I found like this... people, I seriously can't stand them sometimes.








Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## mo65 (Aug 5, 2011)

Is that fish in a parking lot or something?...looks like its on pavement.


----------



## Rasper (Sep 6, 2012)

No right on the edge of the water in sand

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Silent Mike (Aug 9, 2009)

do you know its people?


----------



## cfioritto (Mar 25, 2012)

Maybe he just can't stand people in general. I get like that sometimes. Lol.


----------



## Rasper (Sep 6, 2012)

I can't see it being an animal. Or a disease. But yeah people do get to me here and there

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Socom (Nov 3, 2005)

I heard they were stocking more bass into metro parks water. Maybe it was from the move?

Sent from my SGH-T769 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## TheUkrainian (Oct 16, 2012)

Coe isn't part of the Metroparks. It's owned by the City of Berea.


----------

